# UFC fighter Anderson Silva wants to be an Olympian



## IcemanSK (Apr 21, 2015)

The line must be respected 

Former UFC champ Anderson Silva, who is currently suspended for failing a drug test in his last fight, wants to fight for Brazil (his native country) in the 2016 Olympics. At 40 years old, with a lot of miles on his body, it is a long shot. Not everyone in Brazilian TKD is happy about it.


----------



## Drose427 (Apr 21, 2015)

IcemanSK said:


> The line must be respected
> 
> Former UFC champ Anderson Silva, who is currently suspended for failing a drug test in his last fight, wants to fight for Brazil (his native country) in the 2016 Olympics. At 40 years old, with a lot of miles on his body, it is a long shot. Not everyone in Brazilian TKD is happy about it.



honestly, if he can compete, let him.

If he cant, he has no place at that level.

He doesnt deserve special treatment because of his ability in a different competition


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 21, 2015)

I imagine the Brazilian Olympic TKD authorities or whoever chooses the team will have a specific criteria to meet before they consider you so if he's going to fight his way into the team good luck to him, what would be unfair of course would be if they picked him without any trials etc purely on his name. Unless of course they don't have many TKD people to choose from which seems unlikely.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 21, 2015)

Here's a video taken last week of Anderson training with former US TKD team member James Moontasri. It doesn't look good for Anderson. 

James Moontasri Facebook


----------



## Jaeimseu (Apr 21, 2015)

I think I should move to Brazil if that's all you have to do to make the Olympic team.  Brazil does get automatic spots since they're hosting the games, but I'm not seeing any medals in Silva's future, unless MMA becomes an event.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 21, 2015)

Member of Brazil s Taekwondo team laughs at Anderson Silva s Olympic ambitions - Bloody Elbow

When it comes down to actually choosing the team they will choose the one most likely to win, not the ones most likely to 'make TKD' popular as has been said. Winning medals will make TKD popular.


----------



## Drose427 (Apr 21, 2015)

Jaeimseu said:


> I think I should move to Brazil if that's all you have to do to make the Olympic team.  Brazil does get automatic spots since they're hosting the games, but I'm not seeing any medals in Silva's future, unless MMA becomes an event.



If he got an auto-spot the olympics after one of the best, if not THE best competitors was simply NOT picked (Aaron Cook and GB for those who werent aware), I'm gonna assume the balance of the world is off.....

I respect the man for wanting to represent his country, but i feel like he isnt really thinking about how different the meta-game is from MMA and how bad it'd look for him and Brazil TKD  if he performed poorly.

People arent going to look at it like 2 completely different things (MMA vs Olympic TKD), theyre gonna see a world renowned martial artist who simply didnt perform well.

The same thing happened with Toney vs Couture

People still make cracks about Micheal Jordans short time in Baseball after all


----------



## Gnarlie (Apr 21, 2015)

I would hope that after recent events involving controversial national team selection choices, he would be subject to the same selection criteria as other brazilian TKD athletes. Were this not the case, it is likely that both the IOC and the WTF would have something to say about it.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 21, 2015)

Aaron Cook though was sideswiped by the selectors who chose to have the coaches son represent Team GB rather than the best candidate. That's why Cook has gone somewhere where he gets chosen on ability and not because of who his father was. Very sad episode all round.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 21, 2015)

So have we completely quit pretending that the Olympics are for amateur competitors?


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 21, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> So have we completely quit pretending that the Olympics are for amateur competitors?



Only some sports are still amateur, the ones nobody really wants to watch such as synchronised swimming, table tennis and female beach volley ball.


----------



## Gnarlie (Apr 21, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Aaron Cook though was sideswiped by the selectors who chose to have the coaches son represent Team GB rather than the best candidate. That's why Cook has gone somewhere where he gets chosen on ability and not because of who his father was. Very sad episode all round.



Those are the recent controversial events I was referring to. Absolutely unforgivable.

The IOC and WTF felt the brunt of the negative publicity though, and have one eye on it, because more overtones of corruption is the last thing TKD needs. 

The electronic scoring was introduced to minimise the potential for corruption in judging, but there's still a lot of rotten wood out there.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 21, 2015)

Gnarlie said:


> Those are the recent controversial events I was referring to. Absolutely unforgivable.
> 
> The IOC and WTF felt the brunt of the negative publicity though, and have one eye on it, because more overtones of corruption is the last thing TKD needs.
> 
> The electronic scoring was introduced to minimise the potential for corruption in judging, but there's still a lot of rotten wood out there.




That's the other thing isn't it, the judging. Team GB being the only team ever to put in an appeal about scoring in the Olympics, shock horror! (seemingly one doesn't put in appeals in TKD because it's not considered the done thing?) Sarah Stevenson got her place but wasn't ready to fight again because she thought she was out, still did well though.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 21, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> So have we completely quit pretending that the Olympics are for amateur competitors?


That pretty much went away in the early 90's when the US men's basketball "Dream Team" of future HoF'ers (and Christian Laetner) did their Harlem Globetrotter impressions on the rest of the world. Tennis is all pro since 1988. Technically, Silva is an amateur because there is no pro TKD, and he's never fought at elite-level TKD, anyway.

If Anderson is allowed to trial for the team, he'll get beat quickly in the first round by the lowest seed in the trial. If they just give him a spot on the Brazilian team, he'll be embarrassed on the world stage. Let's hope (for his sake & the sake of Brazilian TKD) I hope neither happens. If one has to happen, the former is less embarrassing to all involved.


----------



## Laplace_demon (Apr 21, 2015)

He is only interested now, when the UFC is suspending him and he has nowhere else to go. Would it look good for the WTF to openly embrace a cheater?


----------



## Drose427 (Apr 21, 2015)

Laplace_demon said:


> He is only interested now, when the UFC is suspending him and he has nowhere else to go. Would it look good for the WTF to openly embrace a cheater?



He was interested long before his cheating scandal.

He announced his desire a long time ago when it was announced to be at Brazil


----------



## Laplace_demon (Apr 21, 2015)

Drose427 said:


> He was interested long before his cheating scandal.
> 
> He announced his desire a long time ago when it was announced to be at Brazil



That may be. But Andersons statement that it's every athletes dream to be an olympian (in TKD) seems rather odd given that he only took an interest in it at age 40.


----------



## Drose427 (Apr 21, 2015)

Laplace_demon said:


> That may be. But Andersons statement that it's every athletes dream to be an olympian (in TKD) seems rather odd given that he only took an interest in it at age 40.



Again, it's never been in Brazil during his lifetime. Its more about his sense of nationalism than anything.

He's been a professional Fighter since 1997, its insanely difficult to train for regular bouts AND make time for another competition. Especially when the latter doesnt keep the lights on. Even before he announcement that he wanted to go to the Olympics in Brazil he would try to make time for TKD training,

Many Professional Go players are strong shogi players and vice versa, but thats a lot of extra time to be made.

MMA keeps the lights on, obviously that's where he's gonna stay and put his focus unless something major happens, like the opportunity to represent his country in his country


----------



## Laplace_demon (Apr 21, 2015)

Drose427 said:


> Again, it's never been in Brazil during his lifetime. Its more about his sense of nationalism than anything.



Clearly.



Drose427 said:


> He's been a professional Fighter since 1997, its insanely difficult to train for regular bouts AND make time for another competition.



Which shows his priority. He can try and pretend otherwise to flatter them, but who is he kidding... It's not everyones dream. Far from it.


----------



## punisher73 (Apr 21, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> So have we completely quit pretending that the Olympics are for amateur competitors?


I don't think anyone has thought that for quite awhile.  The US was always penalized indirectly by that until opening it up for "professional athletes"  in many other countries, those athletes were paid by the government and given food/housing to train full time for the Olympics.  To me, that is the definition of a professional athlete.

Anyways, back to the OT.  I remember GSP stating that he wanted to try out for the Canadian Wrestling team and was kind of laughed at for the idea by them as well.  Whole different ball game when it is pure wrestling, pure boxing, or pure whatever else from MMA in combat sports.  You get into trouble in the standup in MMA and you kind try to move it to the ground or vice versa.  No escape for that in the pure sport.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 21, 2015)

Laplace_demon said:


> That may be. But Andersons statement that it's every athletes dream to be an olympian (in TKD) seems rather odd given that he only took an interest in it at age 40.



How would you know what his interests were prior to this?

Did your Legendary Daddy tell you?


----------



## Laplace_demon (Apr 21, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> How would you know what his interests were prior to this?



Talk about a soft ball....  _By the age of thirteen his family was able to set aside enough money to start him in Tae Kwon Do lessons, from which he moved on to Capoeira,* before finally settling on Muay Thai at the age of sixteen*.[21]_

Anderson Silva - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

 Whatever his interest were, they sure were not Taekwondo, since he left formal training within 3 years, at age 16 (later being handed a 5th dan black belt in a shameless promotion effort). Silvas stand up in MMA is Muay Thai, not TKD.


----------



## Drose427 (Apr 21, 2015)

Laplace_demon said:


> Talk about a soft ball....  _By the age of thirteen his family was able to set aside enough money to start him in Tae Kwon Do lessons, from which he moved on to Capoeira,* before finally settling on Muay Thai at the age of sixteen*.[21]_
> 
> Anderson Silva - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Whatever his interest were, they sure were not Taekwondo, since he left formal training within 3 years, at age 16 (later being handed a 5th dan black belt in a shameless promotion effort). Silvas stand up in MMA is Muay Thai, not TKD.



1. You can find clips of him practicing TKD in his Gym long before the Brazil olympic fiasco so he clearly didnt just forget about it....

2. Wikis arent a credible source. Machidas been previously listed as TKD, Chan Sung jungs style/training section has been changed several times going back between Hapkido/TKD tk just kickbkxing.

3. If you cant see a Blatant TKD base in Silvas striking, movement, and way he throws many kicks im gonna question if youve actually seen him fight.

He uses some MT too, but theyre drastocally different and easily distinguishable.


----------



## Laplace_demon (Apr 21, 2015)

I guess you missed the footnote from his fight magazine biography... Silva settled on Muay Thai and did not even reach black belt level in TKD, unless his school was a Mcdojo and had black belts which could be bought.


----------



## Drose427 (Apr 21, 2015)

Laplace_demon said:


> I guess you missed the fotnote from his fight magazine biography... Silva settled on Muay Thai and did not even reach black belt level in TKD, unless his school was a Mcdojo and had black belts which could be bought.




I guess you missed the title where it says "fan site".........

That doesnt make it anymore official than a wiki, basically the samething without being done on wikipedia..


----------



## Buka (Apr 21, 2015)

We should keep in mind that we're talking about a guy who keeps his hands down while fighting - and clowns around with opponents he feels superior to.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 22, 2015)

Laplace_demon said:


> Talk about a soft ball....  _By the age of thirteen his family was able to set aside enough money to start him in Tae Kwon Do lessons, from which he moved on to Capoeira,* before finally settling on Muay Thai at the age of sixteen*.[21]_
> 
> Anderson Silva - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Whatever his interest were, they sure were not Taekwondo, since he left formal training within 3 years, at age 16 (later being handed a 5th dan black belt in a shameless promotion effort). Silvas stand up in MMA is Muay Thai, not TKD.



Ahhhhh.... The joys of dealing with people who think fan sites qualify as knowledge. 

Even if we accept what's claimed there as true (which I see no reason to do...) all it would show is what he DID. Not what his interests were. 

If you knew me 30 years ago, you wouldn't have known that I had a fascination with the sea, or that I would, in my 50's, become trained to a level that has allowed me to dive in places Mr Cousteau could only dream about. 
And you certainly don't know any more about my other interests than you do Mr Silvas.  

So tell us again how you know what his interests were ten or fifteen years ago. 
Feel free to consult your mythological daddy. Or a psychic. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## ATC (Apr 22, 2015)

Silva would get killed. Would bring a big light to sport TKD but he would get KO'd. Simple as that. He is to slow and does not have the skills for this sport. I am sure he know this. He  could not beat any of the serious Juniors (15-17 years old) that do this sport. It's just not that simple to do.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 22, 2015)

Laplace_demon said:


> He can try and pretend otherwise to flatter them,



The reasons he wants to represent his country in TKD have I imagine little to do with wanting to flatter anyone. Many people would love to represent their country at something regardless of what it was, it's more about patriotism than flattery ( I can't see him gaining anything from trying to flatter anyone, most people would be trying to flatter _him). _It's about being able to tell your children and your grandchildren you represented your country and having them feel proud. That it's a forlorn hope for most of us perhaps including him is neither here nor there.


----------



## Steve (Apr 22, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Only some sports are still amateur, the ones nobody really wants to watch such as synchronised swimming, table tennis and *female beach volley ball*.


Female beach volley ballers are pros.


----------



## Laplace_demon (Apr 22, 2015)

ATC said:


> Silva would get killed. Would bring a big light to sport TKD but he would get KO'd. Simple as that. He is to slow and does not have the skills for this sport. I am sure he know this. He  could not beat any of the serious Juniors (15-17 years old) that do this sport. It's just not that simple to do.



He would do badly in a foot fencing contest, but who says that's the only options? There is no brutality in modern WTF. Just do as ITF champion Paul Doumbia did with the current WTF champion, and kick him in the head


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 22, 2015)

Laplace_demon said:


> He would do badly in a foot fencing contest,



Is it necessary for you to always be so rude and turn everything into a style bashing thread?


----------



## Drose427 (Apr 22, 2015)

Laplace_demon said:


> He would do badly in a foot fencing contest, but who says that's the only options? There is no brutality in modern WTF. Just do as ITF champion Paul Doumbia did with the current WTF champion, and kick him in the head



But you believe ITF is brutatl after previously saying its no contact?

you do realize similar knockout are pretty common among nearly every kicking style association right? 

You dont have to back of the jaw that hard to send a guy down.....

Not to mention thats an insanely common ko in Kukki-tkd, so your premise that its some outaide tech that won it is wrong....

Nor have I ever seen silva throw a roundhouse as fast as that.

Silvas lack of speed on one of the big things the poster was talking about in Silvas lack of ability to perform.

Foot fencing? We can ignore that, simply for the fact that it could be a tennis compeition its a completely different medium than Silva competes in.

Oh, and if you would actually look into things, you can find Silva working with other past Olympians and Kukki guys, hes simply not there...

Instead of repeatedly trying to create drama and animosity,  just think and look into things before posting and stop making every answer your own opinion


----------



## Laplace_demon (Apr 22, 2015)

Drose427 said:


> But you believe ITF is brutatl after previously saying its no contact?



No. but WTF of today is point fighting, even in semi and finals. I have seen the very best in action in world and european championships, quarters to finals. With todays point detectors it's about equal with ITF, except for a very scarce procentage of knockouts (at least at the high levels). Anderson Silva is from UFC.  Pretty brutal...


----------



## Gnarlie (Apr 22, 2015)

Laplace_demon said:


> He would do badly in a foot fencing contest, but who says that's the only options? There is no brutality in modern WTF. Just do as ITF champion Paul Doumbia did with the current WTF champion, and kick him in the head


Well, he said he wants to be an Olympian, so that's WTF competition only, I'm afraid, regardless of how you might feel about it.

That video doesn't look very current to me. We haven't been using that equipment for about ten years.


----------



## Drose427 (Apr 22, 2015)

Laplace_demon said:


> No. but WTF of today is point fighting, even in semi and finals. I have seen the very best in action in world and european championships, quarters to finals. With todays point detectors it's about equal with ITF, except for a very scarce procentage of knockouts (at least at the high levels). Anderson Silva is from UFC.  Pretty brutal...




Not at kukki tkd......you really should do your research...


----------



## Laplace_demon (Apr 22, 2015)

Gnarlie said:


> Well, he said he wants to be an Olympian, so that's WTF competition only, I'm afraid, regardless of how you might feel about it.
> 
> That video doesn't look very current to me. We haven't been using that equipment for about ten years.



I don't understand you. Knockouts are allowed. How does it matter if it's WTF or not? I also don't see hoe todays equipment changes is relevant and would have changed the outcome of the fight I posted.


----------



## Laplace_demon (Apr 22, 2015)

Drose427 said:


> Not at kukki tkd......you really should do your research...



??? Anderson is attempting to compete under WTF rules. That some KKW schools approach their sparring differently is beside the point.  It's not relevant for Andersson Silva. If you think that roundhouse kick was fast, you haven't seen much.


----------



## Gnarlie (Apr 22, 2015)

Laplace_demon said:


> I don't understand you. Knockouts are allowed. How does it matter if it's WTF or not? I also don't see hoe todays equipment changes is relevant and would have changed the outcome of the fight I posted.



Because Olympic TKD is WTF, not ITF.

You implied that the video was the current WTF champion. Doesn't look very current...


----------



## Laplace_demon (Apr 22, 2015)

Gnarlie said:


> Because Olympic TKD is WTF, not ITF.
> 
> You implied that the video was the current WTF champion. Doesn't look very current...



The korean was the current WTF World champion when Paul Doumbia (ITF world champion) knocked him out in 5 seconds. How is their equipment of today relevant compared to then?


----------



## Drose427 (Apr 22, 2015)

Laplace_demon said:


> ??? Anderson is attempting to compete under WTF rules. That some KKW schools approach their sparring differently is beside the point.  It's not relevant for Andersson Silva. If you think that roundhouse kick was fast, you haven't seen much.




Its entirely relevant.....

MJ trying to Play baseball
Toney trying MMA

You be great at one thing and suck at another.

The videos of him practicing Kukki TKD are cringeworthy.

Instructors in our association ( which has had ZERO to do with anything kukki since the 90s) who were successful in the 80s and 90s in AAU,  look better than silva when they try to train together once every Blue moon. The only Kukki thing they adopt is the this weird guard thats somewhere between a normal fighting stance and kukkis method to protext the floating ribs. They dont clinch, use any of the same combos, etc.

Silvas good at MMA, but his kukki sparring is a far cry from competitive. Im sure many kukki instructors here have kids who perform better than Silva in kukki.

And i never said that roundhouse was fast, only that Silvas was slower.


----------



## Gnarlie (Apr 22, 2015)

Laplace_demon said:


> The korean was the current WTF World champion when Paul Doumbia (ITF world champion) knocked him out in 5 seconds. How is their equipment of today relevant compared to then?



Then he is not the current world champion of today, is he? That's why the dated equipment prompted me to ask the question, your original statement was ambiguous.


----------



## Drose427 (Apr 22, 2015)

Gnarlie said:


> Then he is not the current world champion of today, is he? That's why the dated equipment prompted me to ask the question, your original statement was ambiguous.



For further explanation (cause i feel demon will need it) competition standard and skill of fighters have both been increasing for a long time now, so a video from 10 years ago is hardly representative


----------



## Gnarlie (Apr 22, 2015)

Actually I was more on the point of the meaning of the word current, but yes,  that is a point to consider too. 

Demon should maybe have said the THEN WTF champion.


----------



## Laplace_demon (Apr 22, 2015)

Drose427 said:


> For further explanation (cause i feel demon will need it) competition standard and skill of fighters have both been increasing for a long time now, so a video from 10 years ago is hardly representative



No evidence of that. If there is: show it.


----------



## Drose427 (Apr 22, 2015)

Laplace_demon said:


> No evidence of that. If there is: show it.



Other than the myriad of videos of fighters like The lopez family, Terrence Jennings, Aaron Cook, and many more performing better  technique and general skill wise  than either of the two in your video? 

The higher level of aggression,  combos, etc.

Watching the 2014 WTF world Cup Team Finals(mexico vs russia) right now and all four are performing better, kicking faster and harder. 

Bear with us, do you REALLY follow Kukki tkd? 

By the amount you believe in ITF superiority i believe you at least have some expeeience there, but you really sound like youre arguing about something you dont even watch..


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 22, 2015)

Anderson Silva is going to the try outs the same as other hopefuls. He has to be given credit for putting his money where his mouth is, he seems to realise too it will be quite a mountain for him.
Anderson Silva willing to get embarrassed for Olympic goal - MMA Fighting


----------



## Laplace_demon (Apr 22, 2015)

Drose427 said:


> Other than the myriad of videos of fighters like The lopez family, Terrence Jennings, Aaron Cook, and many more performing better  technique and general skill wise  than either of the two in your video?
> 
> The higher level of aggression,  combos, etc.
> 
> ...



Why wouldn't I watch WTF just for the sake of it? ITF fighters are allowed to compete in the Olympiad nowdays.


----------



## Drose427 (Apr 22, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Anderson Silva is going to the try outs the same as other hopefuls. He has to be given credit for putting his money where his mouth is, he seems to realise too it will be quite a mountain for him.
> Anderson Silva willing to get embarrassed for Olympic goal - MMA Fighting



Absolutely.

Hes not there yet, but he has time, and we've all seen cinderella stories in our lifetime.

He could 100% end up earning a spot when the time comes,  he definitely has the discipline and work ethic to try.


----------



## Laplace_demon (Apr 22, 2015)

"*I stopped training taekwondo when I was 17 *so it’s going to be tough, because taekwondo is very different today," Silva said"

Hmmmm....



Drose427 said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Hes not there yet, but he has time, and we've all seen cinderella stories in our lifetime.
> 
> He could 100% end up earning a spot when the time comes,  he definitely has the discipline and work ethic to try.



This is coming from the guy claiming Andersson Silva is still an active TKD practioner (or that he was based on a few photos of him having fun in his spare time.) How come then that his performance is "cringe worthy?"


----------



## Drose427 (Apr 22, 2015)

Laplace_demon said:


> "*I stopped training taekwondo when I was 17 *so it’s going to be tough, because taekwondo is very different today," Silva said"
> 
> Hmmmm....
> 
> ...



Or based on the fact that there are videos from years back of hik specifically making time practice TKD........

Ive NEVER said hes active trained as in attended class.

But even in that article you so arrogantly tried to use, he said,

"*I never stopped training and watching the sport. I always used taekwondo kicks in my mma fights, but now I must adapt and train taekwondo only."
*
It was LITERALLY the very next paragraph....

You really need to learn to read and research instead of cherry picking


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 22, 2015)

Laplace_demon said:


> No evidence of that. If there is: show it.




All sports have advanced in the last few years, sports science has gone a long way to improving athletes conditioning, endurance and performance. There are now sports psychologists to get the best mentally out of athletes, sports dieticians to make sure they put only what works into their bodies. Coaching techniques are better than ever, do you mean to tell us that TKD Olympic squads are going to be so far behind every other sport? Looking at Team GB there's no sign that the TKD squad is training less than professionally, this is including honing their techniques and their fighting abilities.
I'm not a fan of Olympic TKD, it's not my 'thing' but you'd have to be blind not to see the skill they have and how it's getting better all the time. I admire their commitment and skill even if I don't enjoy the Olympic type sparring much. That's my personal opinion by the way of one small aspect of TKD not style bashing! I also enjoy flat racing better than jumps which is not bashing horse racing!


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 22, 2015)

Laplace_demon said:


> "*I stopped training taekwondo when I was 17 *so it’s going to be tough, because taekwondo is very different today," Silva said"
> 
> Hmmmm....
> 
> ...




'Anderson,' he's not Scandinavian. Read the whole article, he says he's never stopped training or watching TKD. What do you have against him anyway?


----------



## Laplace_demon (Apr 22, 2015)

Drose427 said:


> Or ba
> sed on the fact that there are videos from years back of hik specifically making time practice TKD........
> 
> Ive NEVER said hes active trained as in attended class.
> ...



Then he trained as an amateur. "I always used Taekwondo kicks". That's impressive! Given that he wasn't even a black belt yet got the belt with TKD kicks! It looked very much like flying knees, and kicks from Muay Thai. I love the TKD promoters taking credit for the front kick Andersson delivered a KO with. I mean it's not like Muay Thai has the front kick, or Karate. No, that was a Taekwondo kick!


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 22, 2015)

Laplace_demon said:


> Then he trained as an amatuer. "I always used Taekwondo kicks". That's impressive! Given that he wasn't even a black belt yet got the belt with TKD kicks! It looked very much like flying knees, and kicks from Muay Thai. I love the TKD promoters taking credit for the front kick *Andersson* delivered a KO with. I mean it's not like Muay Thai has the front kick, or Karate. No, that was a Taekwondo kick!




It's ANDERSON, I don't think you know him personally so using his first name is a little cheeky.

Why are you so bitter towards him? What's he done to you? So what if he says his kick is TKD? One would think as a TKDist you would be pleased to have TKD credited with the kick...


----------



## Steve (Apr 22, 2015)

He's not a black belt?  How could that be?


----------



## Drose427 (Apr 22, 2015)

Laplace_demon said:


> Then he trained as an amatuer. "I always used Taekwondo kicks". That's impressive! Given that he wasn't even a black belt yet got the belt with TKD kicks! It looked very much like flying knees, and kicks from Muay Thai. I love the TKD promoters taking credit for the front kick Andersson delivered a KO with. I mean it's not like Muay Thai has the front kick, or Karate. No, that was a Taekwondo kick!



You realize he had his BB before his MMA career right? He was a second dan at 17, 5 years bud.

Yes those styles both use a front kick, but if you cant tell the painfully obvious differences in both the execution of techniques and striking points among those three styles, youve clearly never trained or are just blind 

Not to mention all the Kukki style roundhouses he throws........ they are blatantly not a high kee chambered kick like many karate styles, or a signature Thai kick...

Frankly, Silva blends styles better than any Fighter in the UFC. When he uses a tech, anyome with experience can tell you exactly which style that specific tech is from.

If you cant tell the fundamental differences in different styles technique, that speaks to your experience as an Martial Artist..


----------



## Laplace_demon (Apr 22, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> I
> So what if he says his kick is TKD? One would think as a TKDist you would be pleased to have TKD credited with the kick...



Kinda important if it's true. So no, what you implied makes no sense.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 22, 2015)

Laplace_demon said:


> Kinda important if it's true. So no, what you implied makes no sense.



You've just been told *it is true*. I haven't _'implied_' anything at all.


----------



## Steve (Apr 22, 2015)

Drose427 said:


> You realize he had his BB before his MMA career right? He was a second dan at 17, 5 years bud.


Wait a minute.  What's your source for that?  Was it a fan site or Wikipedia??? [


----------



## Drose427 (Apr 22, 2015)

Steve said:


> Wait a minute.  What's your source for that?  Was it a fan site or Wikipedia??? [



Mix of that and his  personal statements and interviews...

Started at 12, left formal classes for MMA around 17, 

But hey, technically hes a 5th dan

Regardless of his rank, when he says hes using TKD, Its definitely tkds method and not karate or MT, im gonna call it what it is 

This is part of why i love the guy so much, its a VERY difficult thing to do, blending such majorly different styles/techs without sacrificing any form or tech of the root style. Its just natural find this inbetween with techs, and he makes a point to not do that.

To me, THATS mma in its purest form and just beyond awesome to see


----------



## Laplace_demon (Apr 22, 2015)

Well, I am off to train some more flying TKD knees. Silva style!


----------



## Drose427 (Apr 22, 2015)

Laplace_demon said:


> Well, I am off to train some more flying TKD knees. Silva style!



Have fun!

I hope you dont have to actually _read anything...
_
god forbid explain differences in styles....


----------



## Steve (Apr 22, 2015)

Drose427 said:


> Mix of that and his  personal statements and interviews...
> 
> Started at 12, left formal classes for MMA around 17,
> 
> ...


Lol.  Be careful.  Who was it in the joe rogan thread bashing on hearsay?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drose427 (Apr 22, 2015)

Steve said:


> Lol.  Be careful.  Who was it in the joe rogan thread bashing on hearsay?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hey Silvas just saying hes a BB ( which technically he is), and has the  proper tkd technique to prove hes at least a 1st dan.

Joe claimed national champ, if joe had just claimed BB, or shown more putting him at such a high level id be a little more okay with the heresay. But NGB records, and anecdotes, and incorrect descriptions on joes part  are sketchier than Silva saying He had a 1st or 2nd dan and showing technique to corroborate.

They arent exactly the same thing.

I mean we can find AAU/USTU winners and records for much of the NGB events of the 80s to try corroborate the details with Joe.

With Silva we can see blatant TKD techniques, worthy of a BB, its mot the same as asking for his BB number. 

Buuut technically you have a point.

Silva coulda been a yellow belt whos just spent the last 35 years refining and perfecting.But honestly, his rank in TKD is only important for his eligibility in the Olympics.

When he uses TKD, its obvious hes using TKD and has at least kept up with it. You cant really take that from him or contest it when you can physically see a tech isnt done in the MT or Karate style

I mean, Pettis using Capoeira techs every now and then and hes only a yellow cord i believe,  and trains MT. 

But we dont call his Capoeira kicks MT because MT has a version of that kick.

Like I said, if i see obvious TKD technique/execution, and the guy says he trains TKD, id be more inclined to believe hes had TKD training


----------



## Steve (Apr 22, 2015)

I like how you hid agreeing that I have a point in the middle there.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drose427 (Apr 22, 2015)

Steve said:


> I like how you hid agreeing that I have a point in the middle there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Silvas is far lesser and more verifiable heresay, buuuut by definition heresay all the same


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 22, 2015)

Drose427 said:


> For further explanation (cause i feel demon will need it) competition standard and skill of fighters have both been increasing for a long time now, so a video from 10 years ago is hardly representative



Actually, it would be far more accurate to say that NO single video is representative.



Laplace_demon said:


> No evidence of that. If there is: show it.



Your posting history provides all the evidence anybody is likely to need.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 26, 2015)

More from Anderson on his desire for Rio 2016. Anderson Silva willing to do every step to compete in Rio WTM


----------



## ATC (Apr 28, 2015)

Old video, not current champ at any weight class. Also anyone can get KO'd by a high level champ of similar sports. Not much difference between the two sports (ITF vs. WTF) at the highest level. The movement is the same, the kicks are the same, only diff is punch to the head or not. Very poor analogy. Also anyone that matches up with Silva would not foot fence him as he has so many holes that a KO would be easy to see after a few seconds. He is just not that good at this game.



Laplace_demon said:


> He would do badly in a foot fencing contest, but who says that's the only options? There is no brutality in modern WTF. Just do as ITF champion Paul Doumbia did with the current WTF champion, and kick him in the head


----------



## Gnarlie (Apr 28, 2015)

Cez rio Felix Anderson Silva s Olympic ambitions are a joke WTM more on this.  Be sure to watch the clip of him training. Not much of a threat.


----------



## Laplace_demon (Apr 28, 2015)

ATC said:


> Old video, not current champ at any weight class. Also anyone can get KO'd by a high level champ of similar sports. Not much difference between the two sports (ITF vs. WTF) at the highest level. The movement is the same, the kicks are the same, only diff is punch to the head or not. Very poor analogy. Also anyone that matches up with Silva would not foot fence him as he has so many holes that a KO would be easy to see after a few seconds. He is just not that good at this game.



One is semi contact American Kickboxing, the other is foot fencing. Yeah, no difference at all.


----------



## Drose427 (Apr 28, 2015)

Laplace_demon said:


> One is semi contact American Kickboxing, the other is foot fencing. Yeah, no difference at all.



They fight the same way when the kicks and punch Start flying.....

I suppose Silva isn't doing MMA when he keeps his hands down either..


----------

